# Guess who's back :)



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok yes it is true I am still here, and still alive. 

I do still have pigeons, but just not many.


In case you guys don't know. I graduated high school, and have moved onto the big leagues. Im going to a community college. Mira Costa. Im on my 2nd semester and Im taking a break for summer. 

I still have my first bird ever! Shes getting old but still truckin' and healthy. 

I just recently got my learning permit for driving I have put it off for quite some time but now Im getting my drivers lisences by June 10th.


Also, I have explained a few times maybe years/months back Im getting my American Degree in October. Only 4% of Americans have it. 


But enough about me on to the love of my life.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

On to the love(s) of my life... 

I have made a new loft to accomidate my drastic cut back in pigeons.

So don't be shocked. 

Now Feast your eyes, pardon the poo. I was taking pictures and though OMG PIGEON TALK!!!!!











I still have a few birds from way back when.

Starting with Stach. My first bird ever, I have had her for going on 3 years.











Another one of my old pigeons. 

He was a messed up baby pigeon: had bad legs, then hurt his wings due to the legs, and now... he can walk and fly (in circles).










These two above are a pair. 

They gave birth to my newest pigeon:












more will be posted shortly. 

And moderators... I still cant stay logged on for more than one post. I have to continually log on to see posts and to post posts its really making me mad x)


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I just realized the white crippled bird in the above pictures is also in my picture by my user name.


And now for my next bird. I breed a show bird with a white racing pigeon and got this. 










He is one of my favorite birds, he has some pretty colors and neck feathers. Its like a grey and red mix....

And my best friend in the whole world 










Look at his face. He knows hes #1.

And my cats. Also my best friends. 










Bubalicous, aka Buba. I just adore this picture.


And the biggest love bug of them all.











Buddy my Mankoon Kitty. 


Ill see if I have any up to date pictures of me.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Me and my best friend after a bath










and then.... me in Oregon last year.











Im the one with the grey jaket next to my little brother.

Sorry they arnt great but... i like taking pictures, not so much of myself.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Welcome back MIKE, its been a while hope things are going well for you in school.,are you still working at the Country feed store.*GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey Michael! It's so good to see you back and posting. I don't know what's causing you the problems but will see what I can find out.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

George- Im doing really well. I love school. I have a 3.0 GPA. All "B's". And yes I still work at the feed store. I have work tomorrow at 8:30-3:00pm then I leave for class arround 4:00pm dont get home til 9:30 pm. It sucks, Im never taking night classes again! lol.

Terry- Thank you, Its good to be back. I think when I get my liscens I want to come visit all your critters would this be ok? And thank you for looking into this problem for me. Its quite annoying.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Nice to see you back Michael. Great pics. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Great pics.... lovely


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael!!!!!!

So very good to see you posting. I kinda figured you were busy with college.

Loved your pictures. All your pets look wonderful and I'm glad Stach is doing so well. Your # pet has the sweetest face. I can see why you love him so much.

Now, don't be such a stranger.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

It sure is nice to see you here again, I hope you will return a little more often.

I like your buddies and especially your best friend and your birds too of course.

Take care now.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MY GOODNESS! Michael is BAAAACK!! How great is THAT?!!  

Really super to hear and see your updates, Michael! Being a computer "dummy," I can sympathize with your problems. Hopefully they can be fixed!!

I'm a cat person and Buba and your Maine **** are beautiful! I, too, had a wonderful kitty named Bubba - so named because he would sit on the sofa with his previous owners and watch football with them! Bubba was a Scottish Fold and so laid back, we nicknamed him the "Quaalude kitty!" He's no longer with us but his spirit is still around.

That face...that expressionn...on your "No. 1" doggie...absolutely adorable! 

All the best with school...sounds like you are doing GREAT and still as busy as ever! BTW, What is an American degree?

So great to see you posting!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Michael !!!! Wow, it is great to hear from you. I've been wondering how you are doing. I'm glad you like college and are doing so well (of course I never doubted you wouldn't do well there). When you get your license, pop up here and see what I've added to the menagerie.

Your pictures are delightful. Thanks for posting them and welcome back to PT.

Margaret


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Mike,

Good hearing from you. You sound super busy, with a lot of stuff going on. With college, work, your birds, your pets, getting driver's license...Whew!

Thanks for all the pictures and good luck with everything!

Linda


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you Reti  It is very nice to be back. I have school til 9:30pm so I will try to be back on later tonight.

Chilangz Thank you  I enjoyed posting them, so it is a Win Win situation.

Lady Tarheel, thank you too. I forgot to post my dogs name. He is Buster.

mr squeaks Im glad you posted. I think the picture I miss the most is of Mr.Squeak wearing a Pigeon Diper. I absolutly love that picture. 
Oh and the american degree... Ill try to reply to this after class. Im trying to do my homework for the week right now.

Margaret I miss you too. I drove by fallbrook yesterday (Im learning to drive on the freeways and highways) and I told my dad you lived out there. So we drove by the main road to get over to you and I was like Margaret lives over there. Lol I would love to see what you have done, however I dont remember exactly where your house is. You would have to message me.

Lin Hansen, Its nice to hear from you again too. I missed you all very much!!! It is so nice to be back.

Im off to do my homework I will respound to your question later tonight...

Oh and sorry for my horrible spelling I really suck at it, but Im taking an english class right now should help. LOL


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

So good to see you back Michael!!  Missed you!

I can just imagine how busy you are - sounds like you're really happy though which is wonderful. Congrats on such an outstanding GPA too!

Loved looking at your pictures. I especially like the coloring of the cross breed of the show & white pigeon... looks beautiful - do you have another picture of him (or her)?

I had to laugh at your picture of Buba too - if ever there was a candidate for an LOL Cat caption  I just can't think of anything besides "Waddup???" heheheee... 

Look forward to more updates!


----------

